# Mehrere Spielewelten im Multiplayer



## coco07 (12. Feb 2017)

Hey liebe Community 

Ich teste gerade etwas mit einem Multiplayer Spiel herum.
Ziel ist es dabei, immer 4 Spieler miteinander zu verbinden, welche dann untereinander kommunizieren können. Pro 4er Gruppe gibt es ein Spielobjekt, welches die Berechnungen für Laufwege, Kollisionen etc. verarbeitet.

Ich sehe jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten dies zu realisieren.
Möglichkeit 1: Ein zentraler Server verwaltet mehrere Spielobjekte und alle Clients. Er sorgt dafür, dass Daten nur an die dafür vorgesehenen Clients verteilt werden.
Möglichkeit 2: Pro 4er Gruppe einen ServerSocket und ein Spielobjekt erzeugen(für mich saubereres Design, weil die Spielobjekte und Clients ganz sauber voneinander getrennt sind). Problem wäre dann aber, dass ich für jeden ServerSocket  einen anderen Port verwenden müsste?

Wie sieht es performancemäßig aus? Welche Möglichkeit wäre diesbezüglich die bessere Wahl? Oder gibt es eine eindeutige Wahl?

Eine kurze Einschätzung eines erfahrenen Netzwerkprogrammierers würde mir sehr helfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Coco07!


----------



## Jardcore (13. Feb 2017)

In meinem Game, welches ich gerade entwickel habe ich mich für die zweite Variante entschieden. Der Nachteil ist, wenn dein Server abraucht, sind alle deine Spiele auch down. Ich gehe aber bisher davon aus das mein Server nicht abraucht und das das Spiel nicht Millionenfach gespielt wird 

Ich verbinde übrigens immer bis zu 8 Spieler miteinander.


----------



## JuKu (10. Mrz 2017)

Was machen beide Varianten für einen Unterschied, wenn sie doch beide eh in der selben Java Applikation stattfinden?
Wenn du schon nur einen Server hast, kannst du auch gleich Variante 1 verwenden.


----------

